# SSH - How do I generate keys?

## Locutus

My /etc/sshd folder has the conf files, but there are no keys... how do I make them?

----------

## klieber

ssh-keygen for the user side.  sshd should auto-generate keys for the server side.

--kurt

----------

## Locutus

When I run sshd it complains about no keys then terminates. I will try ssh-keygen and see if that does anything.

----------

## kashani

sshd should generate it's own keys if they aren't there... Assuming you are using the /etc/init.d/sshd script to start ssh. 

Try running

/etc/init.d/sshd gen_keys

or

/etc/init.d/sshd start

kashani

----------

